# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Ndarja e popullit Shqiptar nga ai "Kosovar" dhe anasjelltas!?

## Albanino

Ka shume gazeta ditore, radio e televizion qe tentojne qe te imponoj me dhune termin dhe kombin e ri "Kosovar"! Ne gjdo artikulle dhe ne gjdo shkrim ketu perdoret fjala ndarese dhe e dyshimt "Kosovar"! 
Tani ka filluar te flet edhe per letersine "kosovare" dhe gjuhen "Kosovare"....!!!???
Si te quhen shqiptaret ne ish Jugosllavi?! "Kosovar"?!!! 
Po,c'fare te bejme me shqiptaret jashte Kosoves? Si te quhen shqiptaret ne Maqedoni? Maqedonas!? 
Po shqiptaret ne Mal te zi? Malazez!? Po ne Bujanoc,Medvegje e Presheve...!? 
Kufijte e Kosoves jane kufij politik, jane ideologjik e historitk, janë te ngushtuar e te pergjakur...! Ne rajonin gjeografik te ballkanit ka vetem Shqiptar,serb,grek, bullgar...etj. 
Po te pranonin te gjithe shqiptaret ne ish Jugosllavi te jetonin ne Kosoven me kufije te natyrshem, ateher a do te ishte "e arsyeshme" te quheshin "Kosovar"? 
Termi, fjala, produkti artificial "Kosovar" a mos eshte copezim, vetizolim dhe vetshkaterim i identitetit e letersise e kultures e gjuhes Shqiptare?

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Se pari kam nje pyetje per juve albanino.  Jeni ju per Pavaresine e Kosoves?  Nese po,, atehere si mendon se do te arrihet kjo paveresi, me bashkimin e tokave Shqiptare.

Karta e OKB's thote se dy shtete me emer te njejte,flamur, hymn, etj nuk mund te egzistojne.  Nuk di se pse i frigoheni ketiij termi aq shume.  Nuk ka per qelllmin copetimin e kultures apo popullit Shqiptar.  Zvicra dhe Austria, dhe me sa me duket mua edhe Gjermania kane nje histori te njejte nga aspekti i prejadhjes, por tash jan etre shtete te cilat kane te njejten kutlrure dhe flasin te njejten gjuhe.  Ne jo vetem qe duhet friguar ketij termi, por duhet edhe perqafuar.  Mua nuk me pengon kur me therrasin Kosovar.  Mburrem se jam shtetas i Kosoves.  Me mire qe dikush te me therret Kosovar se Shqiptar i Kosoves.  DMth, me kete term, une qenkam vetem nje popull perberes i Kosoves.

Ky term eshte ka perdoret me qellim nga politikanet tane.  Per arsye te larte-permendura.  PO te behemi te Pavarur edhe flamurin duhet nderruar.

----------


## Pellazgu

Dikur, nga vitet '70, Bashkim Paçuku vjen në Shqipëri me mision të caktuar, të bisedojë me Enver Hoxhën për çshtjen që më vonë do merrte përmasa të mëdha. A të ngriheshin apojo shqiptarët në Kosovë për Republikë. Hoxha nuk ia mbështeti kosovarëve rebelimin për Republikë, ndonëse propaganda e RTVSH ishte në mbështetje të plotë të kauzës së tyre, përderisa ata kishin zgjdhur një rrugë të tillë. Enveri nuk ia mbështeti nocionin Republikë, me arsyetimin se Shqipëria kish bërë çmos që të mos aneksohej si republikë e shtatë e Jugosllavisë së pasluftës së 2-të botrore , kurse kosovarët tashmë kërkonin pikërisht atë, republikën e shtatë të Jugosllavisë. Gjë  që edhe mua më dukej arsye e shëndoshë të mos mbështetj. Pra, kosovarët po kërkonin në një farë mënyre legjitimitetin e të qenit pjesë e Jugosllavisë. Vitet kaluan dhe rrjedha e ngjarjeve erdhi këtu ku jemi sot. Kosovarët, edhe sot po legjitimojnë në një farë mënyre atë që kërkon bota, pra serbia, që Kosova kurrësesi të mos bashkohet me Shqipërinë. Ndoshta unë ende nuk jam futur bash aty ku është tema. Ja, po mundohem:
  Nëse vullneti i kosovarëve është që më mirë të jenë të veçuar qoftë nga shkau e qoftë nga Shqipëria dhe të krijojnë identitet tjetër administrativ, gjuhësor, kombëtar, shtetëror, monetar e me gjithçka përbën integritet e sovranitet i një shteti, atëhere ashtu u bëftë. Ama, kur shohim se është vetëm një klasë e caktuar politike për momentin që e kërkon këtë dhe, me çdo kusht mundohet të legjitimojë rrymën e krijimit të identitetit të ri, kjo nuk duhet të ndodhë.
Mua sot më duken absurde termat " mardhëniet-amerikano-kosovare", "takimet e njëpasnjëshme shqiptaro-kosovare". Të presim se si do ndërtohen (mos)mardhëniet, kosovaro-preshevare apo ato gostivaro-kosovare. A nuk e shihni groteskun?! Unë për vehte vetëm se mllef, se sa për optimizëm, nuk shoh kërkundi. Kur me qindra stacione televizive, radio, gazeta, shoqata, "investime" punojnë parreshtur të krijojnë klimë të përshtatshme për të përpunuar mendjen e njerëzve, gjë që nuk është edhe aq e vështirë në dëshpërimin që i ka kapluar masat, nuk do habitesh që absurditetet e mësipërme, brenda vitit  të jenë realitet i pranueshëm, a mos më keq.

----------


## Redi

Atehere, shqiptaret e Kosoves nuk kane kerkuar PAVARESI, por Autonomi prej Serbise.

Dhe Tito ua dha. Gabimi historik per mendimin tim i shqiptareve te Kosoves ka qene mos kerkimi i Pavaresise se Kosoves nen kuadrin e federates jugosllave.

Nuk kishte Enver Hoxha pse i frikesohej faktit qe Kosova do te behej Republika e 7-te e Jugosllavise, ne nje kohe kur ajo nuk kishte as Autonomi, pra ishte komplet pjese e Serbise dhe quhej Serbi me te gjitha kriteret ligjore, administrative, etj etj.

Shqiptaret e Kosoves duhet te kekonin me cdo kusht shpalljen e Republikes se Kosoves. Duhet patur parasysh qe Tito ishte kroat dhe jo serb dhe nuk mund te thuhet qe Kosoven e urrente me teper se Serbine, kur dihet qe Serbia humbi jo pak rendesine e saj gjate regjimit te Titos. Madje Serbia humbi shume me teper nga lavdia e dikurshme.

Ne rast se Republika e Kosoves do te krijohej, ajo do te cilesoj e nje rangu me Kroacine, Sllovenine dhe Republikat e tjera dhe jo pjese e Serbise. Do te ishte nje faktor me teper ne shperberjen e Jugosllavise. 
Autonomine sic ja dhane ashtu edhe ja moren.


Ne lidhje me termin Kosovar dhe atij Shqiptar.

Une e kam thene edhe here te tjera.

Po krijohet nje tendence e rrezikshme. Bota duke patur te veshtire zgjidhjen qe kerkojne shqiptaret e Kosoves dhe ideja e bashkimit me Shqiperine terrorizon cdo shtet ballkanik dhe europian, por mundohet te krijoje nje Komb te Ri, Kombin Kosovar.

Ma Arin jam dakort deri ne nje pike, kur thote se Bota nuk mund ta na perkrahe idene e pavaresise se Kosoves ne rast se mban te njejtat simbole me ato te Republikes se Shqiperise, por deri diku mund te shkoje diferencimi _de jure_ dhe jo ai _de facto_.

Kosovaret nuk jane Komb me vete, por kombesia e tyre eshte Shqiptare. Dhe perserisa ekziston teoria e vetevendosjes se Kombeve qe prej Presidentit Willson, atehere ne vete nuk kemi pse te pretendojme dy shtete te vecante me te njejten Kombesi, pasi eshte dicka absurde.

Mund te permendet faktori austriak dhe ai gjerman, por po ti shikoni me hollesi se cfare eshte bere ne Europe gjate mijevjecarit te fundit, duken qarte qe kulturat dhe kufijte jane bere lemsh dhe vetem vitet e fundit duket se eshte marre nje konfigurim permanent.

Ne nuk po diskutojme se si te bashkojme edhe Nishin, apo ku ta di une, por te mos krijohen ndarje ne Kombesi. 
Ne rast se nje ndarje e tille ndodh atehere ka per te qene dicka teper e demshme per ceshtjen kombetare dhe per te dyja shtetet, pasi si Republika e Kosoves ashtu edhe Republika e Shqiperise nuk kane miq ne bote, ashtu sikurse Serbia ka Rusine pas vetes.

Ne rast se nuk ndodh ndarja midis Kombesise, pra qe si shqiptaret e RSH-se ashtu edhe ata te Kosoves ta quajne veten Shqiptare e Jo Kosovare apo ku ta di une, atehere edhe bashkimi kombetar do te ndodhe se s'ben, duam apo nuk duam ne.

Ne rast se Shqiptari i Kosoves, do te bertase se une jam Kosovar perpara se te jem Shqiptar, atehere shkaun e ke perseri n'dere t'Prishtines.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Prap nuk kuptoj se c'fare ka te beje ky term, "kosovar" me ndarje te popullates Shqiptare.  ME rendesi eshte se gjendemi ne prag te qellimit tone historik...shpalljen e Pavaresise se Kosoves.

Si do te bashkohemi ne?  Ikuadrimin e Kosoves ne kufijte e Republikes se Shqiperise.  Te flasim realisht, te nderuar anetare.  Kjo kurr nuk do te ndodh.  Se pari do te filloj nje lufte tjeter ne Ballkan para se nje gje e tille te ndodh.  Ne mund te bashkohemi n easpektin kulturor, arsimor, ekonomik, dhe deri diku ne aspektin politik.   C'fare mendoni ju se Shqiptaret e Kosoves do te jene dakord mendimit qe ata te udheheqen nga Tirana..nga politikan Tiranas?  Apo, mos ndsohta ju jenio pro-mendimit qe te udheheqni nga Ibrahim Rugova?  

Nuk di se si mund te dobesohemi nese Kosova behet e Pavarur.  Ne kete menyre vetem do te behemi me te forte.  Aleat njeri-tjetrit.  Nese Kosova behete e Pavarur, edhe kufijte fizik mund te eliminohen deri ne nje nivel te caktuar.  

Ta fitoje Kosova Pavaresine, pastaj, dhe vetem pastaj, mund te kemi shanse bashkimi.  Si dy shtete Sovrane, kemi te dejte shpallje referndumi per Bashkim.  S'kam asgje kunder termit Kosovar.  Nuk e konsideroj si kercenues se kultures Shqiptare.
NE vitin 1912, situata e beri qe Kosova te mbetet nen regjimin serb.  C'fgare thuani ju se per shkak te identitetit Shqiptaer, do te kishte qene me mire qe Shqiperia mos ta kishte shpalle Pavaresine?  Ajo shpalli Pavaresine dhe KOsova mbet nen Thundrene Shkaut.  Tash, situata tjot se ne duhet fituar Pavaresine, edhe nqs kjo do te thot krijimin e emrit Kosovar.

Ju luitem, shikoni realitetin.

----------


## Redi

Une nuk po them qe Kosova te bashkohet me Shqiperine perpara se te fitoje pavaresine sepse eshte e pamundur.
Vetem disa organizata qe luftojne me mullinjte e eres si Aksh-ja etj e deklarojne ate gje.

Une po them qe Kosova duhet te shpallet ne fillim e pavarur, pra te kete shteti e saj te vetin dhe pastaj nepermjet rrugeve te ndryshme si referendumi, e shume rruge te tjera, mund te arrihet bashkimi me Shqiperine.


Por nese do te fillojme te bejme ndasi midis shqiptareve ne konceptin e kombit, atehere ai bashkim nuk ka per te ardhur kurre.

Shqiptaret jane NJE. Se pastaj jane kosovare, came, malazese, maqedonas, epirote etj etj, kjo nuk ka rendesi.

Rraca Shqiptare e paster dhe simboli i saj duhet te jene rruga e vertete per arritjen e qellimit tone, bashkimit kombetar.


Por nese do te biem viktima te propagandave te ndryshme, ti cilat synojne percarjen e kombit tone shqiptar, atehere do te jete teper vone per tu kujtuar se ku kemi gabuar.

Komunizmi dhe enverizmi ne Shqiperi beri nje dallim te papare ne histori midis ketyre krahinave.

Mos harro qe Kosova eshte krahine e Shqiperise dhe jo subjekt me vete. Nuk e kam fjalen si subjek administrativ, politik apo juridik, pasi akoma sot nuk dihet statusi legal i Kosoves.

Une per vete nuk kam kurrfare paragjykimi midis shqiptareve te te gjitha krahinave.
Per mua le te jete Ibrahim Rugova President i Shqiperise ashtu sic mund te jete cdo shqiptar tjeter i Kosoves.

Propaganden anti kosovare ne Shqiperi e bejne kryesisht komunistet dhe te indokrrinuarit e enverizmit, e bejne injorantet, ata qe nuk kane ndergjegje kombetare dhe gjithshtu rracat e tjera minoritare, vllahe, greke, rome, gollobordase etj etj, te cilet nuk e konsiderojne veten shqiptare por perkundrazi, kosovarin apo veriorin e Shqiperise e perbuzin dhe perdorin terma fyes si "malok", "njeri i trashe" etj etj.

Sic ta ka thene edhe dikush me siper, Kur Bashkim Pacuku erdhi ne Shqiperi, Enver Hoxha nuk pranoi qe Kosova te kerkonte pavaresi.

Tradhtia Kosoves i ka ardhur gjithmone nga poshte, nga Shqiperia, e cila ka qene gjithmone e udhehequr nga komuniste-marksiste, te cilet perpara ideollogjise kombetare vune ate internacionale.


Republika e Shqiperise tani per tani eshte ne kaos persa i perket ndergjegjes kombetare dhe indoktrinimit stalinisto-enverist.

Por e keqja me e madhe nuk eshte kjo, por indoktrinimi i nje pjese te konsiderueshme te popullsise se Kosoves, e cila akoma Enver Hoxhen e kujton si ndonje burre te mire, ne nje kohe kur ai tradhtoi cdo gje kombetare.

Mos bini edhe ju viktima te kesaj propagande.

Kosova nuk ka per te qene kurre e lire nese te tille njerez do te kene keto mendime. 

Nuk ka ndryshim midis Kosovarit dhe Shqiptarit, pasi jane e njejta gje. Mitrovica eshte qytet shqiptar, ashtu sic eshte Korca. Tirana eshte njelloj si Prishtina.

Nuk ka rendesi se kush mund te jete kryeqyteti i nje Shqiperie te Bashkuar nese neser Kosova fiton pavaresi.

Per mua te jete edhe Prishtina, Gjakova, Prizreni, Shkodra, Korca, Vlora apo kushdo qytet tjeter.

Mjafton qe ta konsiderojme veten te  nje GJAKU.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Dakord, redi, plotesisht jam me mendimin tend.  Dmth, nuk ke gje kunder termit Kosovar..te perdoret si term tranzicional..deri sa ta arrijme kete qellim.  E kerkon Ligji nderkombetare, mos harro.  NUk e konsideroj si propagande, por si nje akt politik ne favor te Kosovareve, deri sa te shpallim Pavaresine.

Me respekt

----------


## Anton

Po mire shkodraneve si ti themi shqiptare nga Shkodra?


Nuk besoj se problemi themelor i ndarjes sone eshte termi "kosovar".

Sot per sot duhet te bejme te bejme gjithcka per Pavaresine e Kosoves.

Deshira nuk mjafton duhet pune konkrete.

Kjo do te thote dhe flamur me vete dhe himn kombetar me vete, une nuk kam asnje problem me kete te ardhme.

Rendesi ka qe Kosoven te mos ta kontrolloje mafia e te jete e pavarur.

----------


## Mjellma

> _Postuar më parë nga Ari-Intimidator_ 
> 
> Si do te bashkohemi ne?  Ikuadrimin e Kosoves ne kufijte e Republikes se Shqiperise.  Te flasim realisht, te nderuar anetare.  Kjo kurr nuk do te ndodh.  Se pari do te filloj nje lufte tjeter ne Ballkan para se nje gje e tille te ndodh.  Ne mund te bashkohemi n easpektin kulturor, arsimor, ekonomik, dhe deri diku ne aspektin politik.   C'fare mendoni ju se Shqiptaret e Kosoves do te jene dakord mendimit qe ata te udheheqen nga Tirana..nga politikan Tiranas?
> 
> Ju luitem, shikoni realitetin. [/B]


Ari kam ca pytje ?
Kishim ne Shqiptaret e Kosoves kulturen , arsimin , gjakun , flamur , himn , historin,gjuhen te njejt me Shkaun apo komebet tjera ne ish Jugosllavin ?
Pse jetuam me shume se 50 vite nen Ish Jugosllavi ?
Apo pse ata nuk kan qen Shqiptare kemi mund ta durojme sepse gjithemon kemi dashuri te madhe ndaj te huajit ndersa ndaj Shqiptarit jemi ujk.

Kosova nuk ka pervoj ne shtetesi pasi qe kur nuk ka qen Shtet ,dikush do te thot se Kosova ka qen Shteti i pamvarur nga 1991-1999 po ku ishin ministrit e Shtetit Kosovar...ne Ekzil 

Shqiperia ka nje pervoj ne shtetesi edhe nese ajo shtetesi ka qen nendiktatur.Me ca ndryshime ne qeverin e Shtetit Shqiptare pa problem do pranoja qe kryetar i shteti Shqiptare ku Kosova do jete krahin e asaj Shqiperi te jet nje Shqiptare nga Shqiperia.

Se di e dua gjakun tim sa do i mire apo i keq te jete ai.

Pamvarsia e Kosoves eshte shume shume larg...


Ju pershndes kudo qe jeni,
Mjellma nje Shqiptare nga Kosova

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Mjellma, ju u pergjigjet nje pjese te vogel te pyetjes e cila ishte retorike.  Ti do te pranoje nje Shqiperi si shtet, mirepo ai bashkim eshte pak me i nderlikuar: si te bashkohemi kur akoma jemi pjese zyrtare e Jugosllavise e mbikcyrur nga ligji nderkombetare.  

Pastja shkruan dhe thua se Pavaresia eshte shume shume larg.  Mire qe po e din.  Para se te behemi te pavarur, nu posedojme as shanse te vogel Bahskimi.  Ajo pyetje ishte vetem retorike.  Shfleto dicka mbi ligjin Ndekombetare (ke kujdes, mos e ngaterro me ligj shteteror..Ligji nderkombetare derivon prej marreveshjeve, Zakonit, dhe resolutave apo Konvenatve nderkombetare), nuk eshte i mbeshtetur nga ndonje organ egzekutiv...eshte teper subjektiv.  Do te ishte mire te kesh njohuri mbi ligjin nderkombetare para se te shprehesh mendimin tend.  

Ligji Nderkombetaare, me OKB e diktojne situaten, e jo ndjenjat e tua patriotike.  UNe s'kam asgje ndaj termit Kosovar, po qe se ky term bjen Pavaresine Nderkombetare.  PO te ishe patriote evertete e Kosoves, do te beshe c'mos qe ta pranojsh kete term ,per hire te Pavaresise se vendit tend.

Cdo respekt

----------


## baobabi

Dy shtete shqiptaresh jane me mire se nje shtet shqiptaresh.

----------


## Taulant-Dardani

Sa duket dhe sa kuptova une, zonjusha Mjellme qenka kunder perdorimit te termit Kosovar.  nese jam gabim, zonjusha Mjellme, kerkoje falje me cdo qelize te trupit tim.  

Jemi ne prage te arritjes se qeillimit tone shekullor, nje-mijevjecar e ndoshta edhe me shume, por prape do te kete njerez te cilet pa pas njohuri politike dhe te motivuar me ndjenja patriotike, thone se perdorimi i nje termi i cili ka per qellim Pavaresine e nje teritori tjeter Shqiptare, eshte term i perdorur per qellime propagandistike e drejtuar per ndarjen e popullit Shqiptar.  Ky eshte nje mendim pa sense, i pa menduar mire dhe i pa analizuar nga aspekti politike.  Perdorimi i termit Kosovar eshte ne favor te Shqiptareve, apo kosovareve, term qe une nuk kam asgje kunder.  Perdorimi i ketij termi pretendon synimin e Kosovareve per krijimin e nje shteti te cilin te gjithe e kemi pritur, qe nga viti 1912.  C'te bejme tash, ta ngritim zerin kunder perdorimit te ketij termi sepse po krijohen dy identitete?  Nuk jane duke u krijuar dy identitete; jane duke u krijuar dy shtete Shqiptare.  A ka me  mire se krijimi i dy shteteve Shqiptare.  JO, nuk ka.  Une seriozisht nuk  kuptoj se si perdorimi i ketij termi ndikon ne dobesimin e popullit Shqiptar.  Dy shtete Shqiptare, ajo e Kosoves dhe e Shqiperise, endere ne prag te realizimit.  Pse nuk i shikoni gjerat nga kjo perspektive.

Mejllma thot, " une e dua gjakun time, i mire apo i keq."  Dmth ne nuk e duam gjakun tone, dhe sipas juve, z. Mjellme, ne e duakam me shume Jugoslavine se Shqiperine, apo jo?  Sepse ne gjithmone kemi bere me shume per te huajin se sa per tonin(ketu eke fjalen per Shqiperine).  Une te kutpoj.  Te gjithe Kosovaret kane enderruar qe nje dite te bashkohemi me Shqiperine.  NEve kjo gjithmone na ka munguar.  Por kjo nuk do te thot se Shiptaret e Shqiperise e kane enderruar nje gje te tille.  Sa here qe takohem me ndonje te Shqiperise, (ketu e kam fjalen per shumicen, me disa perjashtime), ata ma kane perqeshur duke me quajtur analfabet, i trashe ne koke, dhe sllav.   ME thonin, "shko meso gjuhen shqipe e mos na gjymto gjuhen."   ME trego, z, Mjellme, kur Shqiptari nga Shqiperia te perqesh duke te konsideruar me inferior, pse une te punoj drejt nje qellimi teper iluzionar sikur ky I bashkimit.  Kur nena Shqiperi me shqelmon dhe me thot se jam trashalluk dhe i pa-edukuar, pse une t'ju nenshtrohem ketyre ofendimeve.  keta persona kane harruar se Kosova ishte sakrifice per arritjen e Pavaresise se Shqiperise.  ME sa duket keta kane harruar per luftetaret e Kosoves qe ishin kontribut te pavaresise se Shqiperise.  Si duket keta persona paksan harruar Ise Boletinin.  

Une mburrem se jam Kosovar, me gjak Shqiptari.  E ti, qenke e fascinuar me Shqiperine. Por te thahs se te kuptoj plotesisht.  Nje gje i falenderoj Zotit, shyqyr qe politkanet tane, KOSOVAR, e din se Bashkimi i trojeve tona me Shqiperine rrezikon procesin e nisur demokratik per Pavaresine e Kosoves, e bazuar nga ligjet nderkombetare te krijuara ne menyre demokratike.  Une qe jam vetem 22 vjecar ne vitin e 4 ne fakultet e kuptoj kete, por sa duket ti nuk paske lidhje.  Vjen ketu dhe me shet mend se sa patriote jeni.  Ti me sa duket me mire te kishe lindur dikund ne Vlore apo Tirane e jo ne Drenice, ne djepin e patriotizmit Kosovar.  

Perdore trurin, te lutem Mjellma.  Ndalu njehere dhe analizo situaten prej vitit 1998 deri me sot.  Analizo thelbesisht, dhe pastaj pyetej veten se ajo se c'fare thua ti eshte racionale.  Ke ne mend komunitetin nderkombetare, OKB me Keshillin e Sigurimit dhe kuvendin e perjgithshem, Bashkesine Evropiane, resoluten 1244, gjendjen e tanishme ne Kosove, dhe perkrahjen  e Shba's per Kosoven.  Me trego se c'fare konsideroheshin Shesheli, Karagjiqi e Mlladiqi nga komuniteti nderkombetare.  Keta kishin per synim krijimin e nje Serbie te madhe.  Keta ishin radikal te medhenj.  Por keta nuk e konsiderojshin veten si radikal por si patriot, me gjak te paster Serbi.  Me nje fjale keta e konsiderojshin veten sikur ti.

Tash, vetem pse ti je pro nje ideje bashkimi, kjo nuk te bene me shume patriote se ne te tjeret.  Kjo te ben vetem te paexperiencuar, te paafte.   Po nese je nje Kosovare evertete, atehere do te  "embrace" perdorimin e ketij termi, e jo te jesh kunder perdorimit te tij.

Dhe zgjohu nga gjumi Te lutem e mos na shit pollavra se gjoja ti qenke nje Shqiptare e vertete.

KOSOVA ime e bukur...Proud to be a Kosovar.

Une..trimi i bukur

----------


## Anton

Jam absolutisht dakort qe rruga e Bashkimit kalon nepermjet Pavaresise se Kosoves.


Asnje iluzion per zgjidhje te tjera.

Perparesi absolute ka Pavaresia e Kosoves e kjo pavaresi nuk arrihet pa binde Perendimin.

Sa me shume zgjatet kjo gjendje as mish as peshk aq me keq eshte per ne.

Te gjithe nacionalistet shqiptare duhet te punojne per Pavaresine e Kosoves.

Ne duhet ti zgjidhim ceshtjet tona nje nga nje e jo te gjitha menjehere se nuk e kemi fuqine, thjesht nuk e kemi fuqine.

Ne nacionalistat ne RSH kemi mjaft pune per te bere, nje nga ato mendoj se ne duhet te detyrojme qeverine e Tiranes ( ne mos duhet te zgjedhim qeveri tjeter) qe te njohe Kosoven si Shtet te Pavarur.

Po nuk diti RSH te argumentoje pavaresine e Kosoves kush do ta beje Egjipti?

Problemi me i madh qe ka Kosova sot mendoj se jane vrasjet politike dhe krimi i organizuar.

Plus problemet ekonomike dhe papunesia.

Ne kemi nje rast te paperseritshem ne histori:

Perendimi hyri ne lufte per ne dhe Kosova per here te dyte eshte e lire prej serbeve( gjate luftes e dyte per here te pare, por atehre tradhetuan komunistet shqiptare e serbe) , duhet te bejme gjithcka te mos e humbim kete rast.

Protestat me dhune jane nje absurditet i rrezikshem, ne rast se policia nderkombetare ben gabime ne duhet ti pergjigjemi me pjekuri e protesta ne perputhje me ligjin e jo me njesite guerrile.

Po nuk u qartesuan vrasjet politike ne Kosove dhe per dhjetra vjet nuk do te mund te vendoset ligji e qetesia.Kjo eshte shume e demshme per zhvillimin e Kosoves.

----------


## Kallmeti

Iliria ishte nje dhe kishte shume fise por ishte ILIRI.

Vertete historia dhe ka koha ku ka kaluar kombi i lashte Ilir(me pas Arberi dhe tani Shqiperi) është e mbushur plot me trimerina ku armiku vetem nepermjet perçarjes se mbremshme arrita ta coptoje si qente kombin tone.Kosova është shqiptare sikur është edhe mjaft toka në Maqedoni,Mal tëZi dhe Çameri.Enver Hoxha ishtë një sahan lepires i Titos dhe nuk kishte si ta pranonte Kosoven Republike te Shtate,ai(pra Enveri)ka hyre në historinë Shqiptare si një diktator qe i beri gropenShqiperise dhe tere qeshtjes Shqiptare.Ndersa termi repbublikeeKosoves nuk duhet të na trembe sepse është një gje qe i takon.OKB-ja ndoshta nuk e pelqen Pavarsine e Kosoves jo se ka inate me kosovsret por nga frika e perlasjes se konflikteve te tjera ne shtete te ndyshme të botes.Ndersa preteksi qe Kosova flet Shqip është diçka si të thuash fluske sapuni në uje sepse edhe Amerika flet Anglish si Anglia.tere Amerika Latine flet Spanisht si Spanja.Ndaj nuk kemi si te friksohemi popilli kosovar i takon vete te vendose se kush është dhe ku e kavendin e tij.Vullkani Shqiptar ka plasur dhe llava e zjarrte e Shqiptarise po i shkrin ngadale tere ngadalsimet e huaja drejt bashkimit mbare kombetar ashtu siç na e la Pirroja dhe heroi yne kombetar Gjergj Kastrioti-Skenderbeu.Shqiperise do ti ngjiten tere gjymtyret e shkeputere padrejtesisht nga koha e shkuar duke perfituar nga perëçarja ndermjet tyre.

Pershendetje në Shqiperini e dikurme ose me troçnë ILIRI...

----------


## Mjellma

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## Taulant-Dardani

C'u be Mjellma?  Mbete pa fjale, apo vendose ti largosh.



Une..trimi i bukur

----------


## Mjellma

Isha duke shkruar shkrimin edhe pa dashje preka dikund edhe me dual shkrimi vetem sa kisha filluar.

Ja ca pergjegje...

I nderuari Ari shiqove te gjitha ligjet nderkombtare por edhe nje gje vrejta se askund ne globin toksor nuk vrejta nje shtet qe kerkon pamvarsin vetem nga perkatesia krahinore qe ka kur de fakto ajo krahin eshte pjes e Shqiperis deshirojn disa te pranojn apo jo,De juro ajo tani eshte nen protektorat nderkombtar...
Une edhe pse jam me profesion oligofrenologe nuk do te thot se nuk kam te drejt te diskutoj apo shprehi mendimin tim edhe kur ato mendime nuk ju konvenjn disave apo kur ato diskutime do ti iritojn disa.

Shume i nderuari Taulanti shume keqkuptime...
Eshte e vertet se ma vran syrin termi Kosovar dhe Shqiptare...ajo ma perkujtojn ndarjen Shiptari ( per Shqiptaret e Kosoves) edhe Albanci (per Shqiptaret e Shqiperis) dmth te njejten gje po me duket ne kete termin Kosovar edhe Shqiptar.
Termi per here te pare i perdorur nga Presidenti Klinton Kosovar ka te bej me shpjegimin e popullit amerikan se Kosova eshte nje pjes e okupuar nga Serbia pasi qe te gjithe ne e dim qe jemi ne SH.B.A se Amerikant jan shume pak te njohur me historin e Ballkanit.

Thuani ju kan fy Shqiptaret e Shqiperis hmmm po ne Shqiptaret jashte Shqiperis nuk fyejmi ata qe jan nga Mema Shqiperi ?
Edhe mua me kan fy disa ne kete forum po une nuk ju ve veshin sepse ata per mua qe fyejn mbi nje Shqiptare per te vetmen arsye qe jan nga gjumtyret e Shqiperis jan  pseudoshqiptare sepse nuk eshte c'do gje qe shkelqen Flori  :buzeqeshje: .

Babi im vetem sa eshte kthy nga Durrsi,flet per kujdes edhe rrespekt shume te madhe qe ka pas ne Durres prandaj mos te mundohemi ti gjeneralizojm gjerat per se keqe se nuk ka mal pa derr edhe nuk ka fis pa pis .

Une bisedoj me Amerikanet qe kam kontakte edhe te gjitheve ju them se jam nje Shqiptare nga Kosova edhe bisedojm per kulturen tone,traditat tona edhe per historin ton.Gjithemon flas per Kryetarin Vilson i cili edhe pse ishte i vetedishem se Kosova po mbet nen Mbreterin Serbo-Kroato- Slloven e pranoj Shqiperin si Shtet te pamvarur ne kufijt e sodit Shqiperi qe ka.
Perendori i Austris Franc Josef ne menyre ultimtive pate kerkuar ne konferencen e Londres 1913 per njohjen e pamvaresis se Shqiperis si shteti i pamvarur,ose ne te kunderten Austria do te ndermerr aksion ushtarak kunder Serbis edhe Malit te Zi pse ato jo veten qe e okupuan Kosoven por edhe Shqiperin dhe keshtu per Austrin e Italin kjo ngjarje ishte shume e rendesishem per hyre ne luft kunder Serbis dhe Malit te Zi.Pasi u votua per njohjen e pamvarsis se Shqiperis,ndonse Rusia deri diku edhe Franca ishin kunder njohjes se pamvarsish se Shqiperis,Serbia edhe Mali i Zi vazhduan te qendronin ne Shqiperi edhe mendej dhe keshtu Austro-Hungaria edhe Bullgaria i shpallen luft Serbis edhe Malit te Zi dhe i shkatrrun plotesisht forcat Serbo-Malazeze e futen nen kontroll te vetin tere teritorin e ish Jugosllavis.Populli Shqiptare i Kosoves me rastin e kthimit te forcave serbe nga Korrfuzi edhe Algjeria me 1916 prap mbeti ne sundimin serb pa kurrfare te drejte kombtare.Ne baze te nje gjendje te tille ne Kosove kryterimi legjendar Azem Galica formoj qeten e vete kreshnike dhe ju kundervu sundimit te mbreteris SKS,duke vrar gjendarm dhe sherbetor te Krajlit.
Sipas mendimit tim si Azem Galica,Shaban Polluzha edhe Adem Jashari kan patur te njejtin qellim Bashkimin e Trojeve 
Shqiptare , nga se pa u bashkuar nje popull dhe krijuar nje forc te madhe te armatosur,armiqet perreth Kosoves edhe Shqiperis jan ne gjendje qe posa tu krijohet shansi ,ti sulmojn dhe okupojn trojet Shqiptare prap.Ne fazen kalimtare une nuk e shof Kosoven si shtet te pamvarur,por protektorat nderkombtare e me von bashkim me Shqiperin.Une mendoj se forcat nderkombtare shume kohe duhet te qendrojn ne Kosove per te na mbrojtur nga c'fare do agresioni nga jasht,gjithenje deri sa te behehen kushtet per nje bashkim kombtare.Shqiptaret kudo qe jan duhet te punoj per rimekembjen e SHteti Shqiptare edhe njikosisht marrjen e tregut Shqiptare nga duart Greke.Kur nje Shqiperi do te jete e fort athere edhe ne nje Kosove do te jete shume e fort.

Zoteri Taulant krahasim i emrit time  me emrat e kriminelve me te medhanje te popullit Boshnjak edhe Kroat eshte shume fyes dhe i gabushem,prandaj kerkoj qe te korigjoheni,per arsye se krimet e Karagjigjit,Mladiqit te bera ne Bosnje jan te njohura ne krejt boten,si dhe kerkesat e tyre per krijimin e Serbis se Madhe kan qen vetem deshirat e tyre ne dem te Boshnjakeve edhe Kroateve si dhe shenjester te rrezikimit te siguris ne Ballkan,per shkak se pretendimet serbe gjithemon kan qen dhe jan te rrezikeshme per sigurin e Ballkanit e te Europes . Ndersa,bashkimi i trojeve Shqiptare nuk e rrezikon asnje popull mbrenda teritorit te Shqiperis edhe Kosoves,prandaj krahasimet e juaja te mendimve te mia me ato te kriminelve me te medhaj te luftes,jan krejtesisht absurde edhe pa baza nuk e di si mundet te ndodh ,te them lapsus tek JU,pra keni vend per korrigjim...

Nuk do jem prezente per nje kohe ne kete forum per nje arsye shkollimi 
Nga neser filloj magjistraturen time ne www.mtsu.edu 
Ne kete univerzitet per here te pare eshte ngrit flamuri Shqiptare
ja kam borgje nenes Shqiperi se ajo me beri nder te jem Shqiptare,

Enderr per tu bere magjister e Psikologjis se femijve ka filluar a do te ja arrij te behem magjister mvaret nga une.

Lexohemi gjate pushimeve dimerore

Deri atehere mire mbeteshi.

Ju dua te gjithve...

Ju pershndes kudo qe jeni
Mjellma nje Shqiptare nga Kosova

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Kosoav dejure(in law) qenka krahine e Shqiperise.  Sa koment pa sense.  Kosova de jure9 in law) eshte krahine e Jugosllavise sipas resolutes 1244.  

Mos na jep ligjerate historike ketu..te gjithe kemi njohuri mbi kete histori.  

Zonjusha , Mjellme, pa ofendime dhe qellime personale, ajo cfare mendon ti eshte dicka (sdi cte them).  Une jam per pavaresine e KOsoves, e ti je per bashkimin e trojeve.  Une jam qe pas pavaresise se Kosoves te beshte bashkimi, e ju jeni per bashkim direkt ( jo - mundshem sipas ligjeve dhe menyra demokratike.  Shko nbashkohu, shpalli lufte komunitetit nderkombetare.  

ME vjen mire qe po shkon per masters, te uroj suksese.  

Situata ka qene ndryshe kur Shqiperia u shpall e pavarur.  Eshte absurde te krahasosh ate peridhe me kete periudh.  Ne kete periudh, ligji sundon..ne ate peridhu nuk ka pas OKB, NATO. WTO, NAFTA, etj etj etje.  E shohs se nuk ke njohuri politke, dhe do te ndalem ketu.  Mabju profesionit tend.


Ja ke nder Shqiperise se ajo te beri krenare...ok..mire

Une jam kam nder Kosoves qe me mbeti KOsovar

P.S>

Kam nje shok nga Shqiperia qe i pelqejne vajzat Kosovare..si thua ti..ke deshire t'ju njoftoj

SHume injorante mori Mejllma

Edhe njehere, me fal nese te ofendova por shkrimet e tua me duken shume qesharake, prandaj nuk mund te ndalem e mos te shkruaj dicka.

T uroj suksese ne studime dhe ne jete

UNe  Ariani...Kosovari

----------


## ornament

Mjellma fakti qe KOSOVO eshte emrtim i huaj s'duhet te ligeshtoje. Shqiperi gjithashtu eshte emertim i huaj, po ashtu siç eshte Ballkan, Serbi, Greqi, Bullgari, Rumani, Gjermani, France, etj. Kur lindim nuk ja veme vet emrin vetes, ate na e ve baba me nenen, megjithese kur rritemi do te donim emer tjeter. Kjo ndodh gjithashtu me popujt dhe vendet.
Mos valle kujton se SHQIPTAR ka lidhje me SHQIPONJE, ndersa KOSOVE me KORB dhe kjo te ligeshton. Keto jan veç rastesi e kohes. Shqiptaret duke qene ne male, u shkeputen me kohe nga turku, me shpejt se shqiptaret e Kosoves. Duke dashur te ngrejne vlerat morale dhe shpirterore te tyre, aq te domosdoshme qe nje shkeputje te realizohet, u munduan si çdo popull tjeter te shenjterojne simbolet e kombit tyre. Emertimi Shqiptar u lidh me fjalen Shqiponje, qe ishte emblema e familjes se Kastrioteve. Por ket simbol nuk e kemi vetem ne, ket e kane dhe serbet, ruset, egjyptianet, greket, gjermanet, austriaket, etj. Ky simbol vjen nga bizanti dhe roma e vjeter. Kjo figure me se shumti u asimilua, gjate kohes se rilindjes shqiptare, pikerisht kur shkeputja po behej evidente. 
Si mendon ti Mjellme, ne shqiperi ka me shume shqiponja se gjetiu. Apo qe shqiptaret e kane tradite si disa popuj tjere (skocezet, arabet) zbutjen e ketyre shpendeve. As njera, as tjetra. 
Sidoqofte ti ke te drejte ne nje pike, nuk mund te kete shkeputje po su shenjteruan simbolet e nje vendi. Ku eshte ligj i vjeter. Prandaj çdo perpjekje e kosovareve ne ket drejtim duhet perkrahur dhe jo si shumica qe thone s'ka te beje emertimi. Ne qofte se KOSOVE s'permban mesazh per kosovaret, duhet gjetur emertim i ri, per kete te perdoren te gjitha rruget shkencore, arshivat, historia, gojedhanat, etj, bile as rastesia s'duhet lene jashte. Popujt kane nevoje per simbole te forta.

----------


## Taulant-Dardani

Mjellma:

Pergjigjen ta paske dhene Ariani, nuk kam nevoje qe te hy llugav per disa gjera qe ti nuk i kupton dhe kurr nuk ke per ti kuptuar.  Kosova, de jure(dmth, in law) nuk eshte Krahine e Shqiperise.  Historikisht ndoshta, por edhe ne ate KOhe ishim te sunduar nga Turku.  Territori yne ishte i ndare ne vilajete.

Ate krahasim me cetniket e Serbise e bera per te ilustruar faktin se idejat e tilla per bashkim jane kercenim per BE, dhe komunitetin nderkombetare.  Koha e nacionalizmit ka kaluar  me shkaterrimin e jugosllavise.  Mos i lexo mesazhet e miane ate kontekst, ke kujdes se nuke pata ate qellim..NEse u ofendove, atehere kerkoje falje.

TE lutem, te lutem

shfrytezo intelektin tende dhe fuqine tende per Pavaresine Kosoves, dhe mendo te lutem se kete qe po e shkruajme shumica ne kete teme, eshte dicka qe shumica e Shqiptareve besojne.

Puno per Paversine e NEnes tende, Kosoves, e  pastaj mund te flasim per Bashkim.

TE uroj suksese ne studime

Une..trimi i BUKUR KOSOVAR

----------

